# Game Thread: 76ers @ Orlando Magic (Nov. 27)



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

*November 27, 2004 - 7:00 PM (EST)

Philadelphia 76ers (6-6) VS Orlando Magic (7-4)

@TD Waterhouse Center, Orlando, FL*
Aired on:







and









*Projected Starting Lineups:*
 

 

*Season Series:* Sixers lead 1-0.

*Storyline:* ORLANDO, Florida (Ticker) -- The first-place Philadelphia 76ers hope to build on a thrilling win when they visit the Orlando Magic on Saturday.

Allen Iverson stole an inbound pass and drove the length of the court to lay in the game-winning basket with 0.2 seconds left, lifting Philadelphia to a 116-114 overtime win against the Washington Wizards on Friday.

Iverson finished with 28 points and a season-high 13 assists, and Kyle Korver added 26 - including 6-of-12 from 3-point range. Center Mark Jackson scored 21 points for the Sixers.

With its second straight win, Philadelphia improved to .500, the lone team in the Atlantic Division without a losing record.

The Magic have won three of their last four after posting a 117-99 win at Atlanta on Friday. Steve Francis scored 29 points, making an incredible 17-of-18 free throws. As a team, Orlando was 44-of-54 from the stripe, while the Hawks were just 18-of-30.

Top overall pick Dwight Howard played his first professional game in his hometown and did not disappoint, scoring a season-best 24 points along with eight rebounds.

Orlando won the final two games against Philadelphia last season, after losing the previous four meetings.

LINK

*The Phan's take:* Protect the glass. In yesterday's win over the Wizards, the 76ers were dominated on the boards allowing Antawn Jamison, Brendan Haywood and Larry Hughes all have double digit scoring days. They benefitted big time from the fact that the Wizards are a poor defensive team, which allowed the 76ers to win in a shootout with many open perimeter shots.

The 76ers mostly have four players rotating in at the Center and Power Forward positions, so to hope for a successful outcome in this game, the target is 20 rebounds between Davis, Williamson, Dalembert and Jackson.

Kyle Korver must stay out of foul trouble, that's imperative, which will be tough since he has the job at hand defending comeback player of the year candidate Grant Hill.

Dwight Howard coming off of the best game of his young career with 24 points, and 9 rebounds will present a huge problem matchup wise for the Sixers. The only member on Philly who is capable of matching his size and athleticism is Samuel Dalembert, who will most likely receive precious few minutes at the PF (most likely none). If teammates look for Howard anywhere near as much as they did in the game Vs Atlanta, just based on size disparity alone and the Sixers record against better PFs in this league, D-Ho could be in for a huge game.

The first game was a game the Sixers took control of easily and never relinquished, down in Orlando this one figures to be a much tougher task especially coming on the heels of a tough OT win on Black Friday.

*KEY MATCHUP:* 
 *VS* 

*INJURIES:*
Sixers - Kevin Ollie (back - IL), Glenn Robinson (ankle - IL), Kedrick Brown (back - IL), Allen Iverson (elbow - out)

Magic - Andrew DeClercq (knee - IL), Brandon Hunter (achilles - IL), Michael Bradley (hamstring - IL), Cuttino Mobley (groin - questionable).

*STAT LEADERS:*
Points: Iverson (76ers) 26.5 PPG; Francis (Magic) 20.5 PPG.
Rebounds: Thomas and Dalembert (76ers) 6.3 RPG; Howard (Magic) 10.7 RPG.
Assists: Iverson (76ers) 8 APG; Francis (Magic) 6.4 APG.
Blocks: Dalembert (76ers) 1.25 BPG; Cato (Magic) 3 BPG.
Three Pointers: Davis (76ers) 50% 3P; Hill (Magic) 40% 3P.
Personal Fouls: Korver (76ers) 4 PF; Francis (Magic) 3.7 PF.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Nice, Iguodala with a dunk putting the Sixers on the board. I was worried because as of late he's been taking a back seat on offense, hopefully he stays aggressive.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Josh Davis picked up two quick fouls, and Kenny Thomas is being brought in. It'll be interesting to see how he performs now.

Dwight Howard is a man, we need to keep this guy off the boards, but that's easier said than done.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

I have a feeling Andre could have a big game here. Just had a post up on Francis where he was fouled, five points, and just got an assist to Marc Jackson.

Also Kenny's looking good on the defensive end, he's doing a lot better on Dwight than Josh was. Just got a deflection off of Dwight when the rookie got the ball in the lowpost.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

For those unable to watch live, you can follow along with the gametracker: http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/gameupdate?gameId=241127019


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Magic just brought in Garrity and Turkoglu, the duo caused us trouble in the last game with their perimeter shooting abilities. Subsequently we bring in Corliss Williamson, who's just about the worst matchup you could ask for against Garrity.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Dalembert with his third foul of the game in three minutes. He's well on pace to foul out in this one, and all three fouls were just silly.

Over the back, he was out of position and grabbed a driving Garrity, and then he set a moving screen.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

At halftime the 76ers lead 56 -49.

Some notes, the Sixers have played all 12 active players. The defense by the Sixers is probably the best I've seen all season and what's even more surprising is that the 76ers is winning the rebound battle against one of the better rebounding teams in the league.

Kenny Thomas' points have come all from the line, but it looks like the lack of playing time in recent games hasn't ruined his confidence as he's played strong defense, and it's no coincidence that his rise in minutes allows the Sixers to win the rebound battle.

Brian Skinner came in and actually showed some life, I'm not sure how often he'll be used but hopefully the way he played tonight will allow us to use him against Tim Duncan next week in San Antonio.

If I had to pick a player of the first half it'd either be Willie Green or Andre Iguodala, despite the fact Iverson has more points. Willie Green was incredibly aggressive and took over the game when his teammates were struggling. Iguodala has been doing a little bit of everything, and if they continue to put Francis on him, he'll be able to exploit it.

Dalembert, and Korver have both been in foul trouble, so we not much to say about them in the first half.


----------



## Rayza (Jul 21, 2004)

Iggy is just what Philly needs. A player that can do it all, check out his stats at half time. 

2 Reb
1 Stl
2 Blk
3 Stl
7 Pts

By no means his going to get a tripple double, but it is so refreshing seeing a rookie that can do it all.


----------



## Rayza (Jul 21, 2004)

oh btw .. AI has being doing well against more established point guards in the league this season such as Marbury, Nash and Francis. Anybody else noticed that ?


----------



## Max Payne (Mar 2, 2004)

Hey Phanatic, what local channel can you watch the game on ?


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Rayza</b>!
> oh btw .. AI has being doing well against more established point guards in the league this season such as Marbury, Nash and Francis. Anybody else noticed that ?


Well in this game he's been going against Stevenson for most of the time. But I think Iverson always takes matchups such as these personal, like he always has something to prove to the people watching.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Max Payne</b>!
> Hey Phanatic, what local channel can you watch the game on ?


Comcast Sportsnet.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

The Sixers have hit their scoring funk, and the game is tied at 75. The Magic are hot with Jameer Nelson htting his last two shots.


----------



## Max Payne (Mar 2, 2004)

Have I gone blind or has Dalembert only played 3 minutes ?


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Max Payne</b>!
> Have I gone blind or has Dalembert only played 3 minutes ?


That had a lot to do with his three fouls, I think he should've gotten more time, but the team has played well most of the time while he was off the court.

Man, Korver is out there getting torched. I like his improved defense, but if a guy can put the ball on the floor Korver doesn't have a chance defending him, since he's too slow of foot to stay with just about anyone.

The Sixers keep going down low to Jackson and right now it's definitely not working, he had a couple misses, and just got a charge. Iverson needs to get Willie and Kyle more involved in this.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Willie Green is doing one helluva job on Francis, he matches up size wise pretty well, and he's not going to be outmuscled by Francis. Stevie is really trying to force something to happen on offense..

Just as I typed that Francis drained a three and was fouled by Willie.  That three point defense is still a problem.

Magic lead 89 - 84.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Korver nails a much needed three after a Francis two pointer.

Magic lead is down to 92-89.

The game isn't over, especially considering all the time left, and the fact that we know the Sixers have come back from defecits like this.. but the Magic are hot right now after we let them get into the game. Considering they're on this run right now with Grant Hill and Dwight Howard on the bench is scary, those two are due to come back into the game soon.

I think the key play in this game so far is Kenny Thomas passing the ball right into the the hands of Grant Hill, after Hill fought and fronted Iguodala. What's bad about that is, Hill was in front of Iggy for at least five seconds before KT passed the ball.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

Iverson: 22 pts, 8 ast, 5-20 FG


I can never tell if he's having a good game or a bad game :upset:


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

Magic are scoring all of their points from inside the three point line- Dalembert should be playing now


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>sliccat</b>!
> Iverson: 22 pts, 8 ast, 5-20 FG
> 
> 
> I can never tell if he's having a good game or a bad game :upset:


I'd call it an in-between game, maybe I'm spoiled after the game against the Wizards but today he's not distributing the ball as well as he could.

Just now he nailed a three! So maybe it's closer to being a good game.  

Magic lead is down to 94 - 92.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

This is hurting badly, Jackson missed a key layup which would've put us up four, now we're down 2 at 99-97. This is a pretty exciting game.

Iverson had a great hook pass to Korver for a three, but followed that up with a terrible pass into traffic.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Game over. Steve Francis came up huge in the end. This is a game that just slipped through our grasp, as we had control of it in the third quarter.

There's no moral victories, so I feel pretty bad about this game. And looking at the San Antonio matchup, I'm not sure how we'll approach that.


----------



## Rayza (Jul 21, 2004)

man just after i praised iverson .. 

just seems like we can never string 2 in a row .. just like last season !!! frustrating !!!


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Magic win 105 - 99.

I think the play of the game might be where Willie Green fouled Steve Francis, which allowed Francis to get the four point play. That really set the Magic in a different direction in this game. What's dissapointing is we actually won the rebound battle, and still lost the game, that just shows that despite the disparity in the rebound total the Magic came up with the rebounds when it counted.

My goal for the game was 20 rebounds between the Sixers rotation at C and PF, and Williamson and Jackson alone got 20 rebounds.

The defense was really good all game, but it broke down in the third quarter. Kenny Thomas played well on the defensive side of the ball, but didn't see anytime after that pass that was intercepted by Hill. Williamson rebounded well, but isn't a defender.

What puzzles me is that after Willie Green had an excellent first half, he sat for too long into the second half, and he wasn't the same offensively, and then got into foul trouble guarding Francis. Green showed me something in this one, but we have to let him stay aggressive, because he's at his best when he's able to do that.

It looked like Grant Hill was hurt in the fourth, but he came with two hughe jumpers to fuel the Magic's win. They have a good team there and I think they're basically a lock for the playoffs, it'd be fun if we got to see them in the postseason.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Rayza</b>!
> man just after i praised iverson ..
> 
> just seems like we can never string 2 in a row .. just like last season !!! frustrating !!!


Really we've only had one game this season where it wasn't part of the streak and that was the opening win over the Celts. Hopefully we can stop that trend and win against the Spurs.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

The Sixers have really impressed me both times we've played them. They have a great shot at winning the Atlantic.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

> The Sixers have really impressed me both times we've played them. They have a great shot at winning the Atlantic.


I think so too, I still have Philly winning the Atlantic. Jim O'Brien sure does have some weird substitution patterns though. Marc Jackson was a terror inside tonight, he played really hard all night long banging down low with Cato, Battie and Howard. In the end, Francis and Hill made clutch play after clutch play and the Sixers couldn't answer.


----------



## Rayza (Jul 21, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>PhillyPhanatic</b>!
> 
> 
> Really we've only had one game this season where it wasn't part of the streak and that was the opening win over the Celts. Hopefully we can stop that trend and win against the Spurs.



oops i meant more than 2 .. 
just a bit of a streak .. is that so hard 2 ask ? :upset: 

But on a brighter note, Philly should have no problem qualifying for playoff !


----------

